# PC bis 500€



## Mikroflame (5. Januar 2011)

Moin,

meine Eltern wollten sich einen PC anschaffen, sie wären bereit bis zu 500€ zu investieren. 
Allerdings müsste im Preis auch ein Monitor (Am besten 19") enthalten sein.


Wirkliche Ansprüche haben sie nicht, eventuell einfach etwas im Internet rumstöbern. Das heißt : Spiele spielen sie nicht.
Vorzuziehen wäre ein selbst zusammengestellter PC, mit Fertig-PC´s habe ich ziemlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Danke schonmal


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2011)

_Soll er zusammengebaut ankommen oder machst du das?

_


----------



## Palimbula (5. Januar 2011)

Puh, also 500€ für einen PC inkl. Monitor und Betriebssystem... Das macht unterm Strich ca. 300€ für verbleibende Hardware. Ich glaube da wird es schwierig, wobei sowohl K&M als auch arlt etwas in dem Bereich anbieten. Wie wäre es mit einem einfachen Notebook?


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Januar 2011)

Ich würde das machen.


Edit:

Ich brauch kein Betriebssystem.

Ich habe momentan ein Notebook,welches meine Eltern auch ab und zu benutzen, allerdings sind sie mit der Größe des Monitors nicht zufrieden. Auch haben sie selbst gesagt,sie wollen aufjedenfall einen Rechner.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2011)

_Alles klar - dann kann also ruhig ein besserer/leiserer CPU-Kühler "eingepackt" werden - ich geh mal davon aus das sie Wert auf die Lautstärke legen?_


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Januar 2011)

Muss nicht unhörbar sein, wär aber natürlich besser wenn es nicht rattert als ob gleich die Decke einkracht.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2011)

_Ein Beispiel wäre zB. : 

Athlon II X2 250
Alpenföhn Groß Clockner
Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
Xigmatek Asgard
Cougar A 350W
LG GH22NS50
ASRock 870 Extreme3 - (hat halt USB 3.0 / Sata3 - man kann natürlich auch ein günstigeres mit "nur" USB 2.0 nehmen)
4GB Corsair DDR3 1333MHz CL9
Sapphire HD5670
Acer P226HQVbd - 22"

491,14€

Man könnte das ganze aber auch so machen : 


Athlon II X2 260
Scythe Mugen 2
Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
Lian Li PC-8NB
Cougar A 350W
LG GH22NS50
ASRock 770 Extreme3
4GB Corsair DDR3 1333MHz CL9
HIS HD5450
Acer P196HQVBD - 19"

497,89€

------

Hab mich jetzt nur mal ein wenig ausgetobt..nur zum Surfen brauch man beide nicht - hab das Budget jetzt nur mal ausgeschöpft._


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Januar 2011)

Danke dir, denke ich werde mir mal den ersten genauer anschauen.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2011)

_Warte noch auf die anderen - gibt sicherlich wieder was auszusetzten._


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Januar 2011)

Für Office und Multimedia brauchst du keine extra Grafikkarte da reicht bei der typischen 19" Auflösung 1440x900 auch ein Onboardchip.

AMD Athlon X2 *250e*
Cooler Master Gemin II S
ASRock 890GM Pro3, *890GX* 
G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7
Samsung Spinpoint F4 320GB
Cougar A300
LG Electronics GH22NS50
*Lian Li *PC-A04B
Lenovo ThinkVision L197w (oder Vergleichbarer) 

Vorzüge:
stromsparende CPU
momentan stärkster AMD-Onboardgrafikchip (HD4290) 
Aluminiumgehäuse von LianLi
Formfaktor microATX

Preis etwa 450 Euro, wenn doch das eine oder andere ältere Spielchen dazu käme könnte man für die 50 Euro noch ne HD5570 einbauen.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2011)

Würde ich ähnlich machen. Clarkdale oder eben 880G/890GX. Alternativ bis Februar warten bis die Sandy Bridge Dual Cores erscheinen. Die legen die Messlatte nochmal deutlich höher. 
Ausreichend ist son 880er aber in jedem Fall.


----------



## Parta (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo 

Ich bin schon längere Zeit in diesem Forum aktiv, hatte es aber eigendlich nie als wirklich wichtig empfunden mich jetzt anzumelden.

Bin jetzt auf dieses Thema gestoßen und suche einen ähnlichen PC wie der TE.
Mich interessiert gerade der zweite PC,welchen Painschkes vorgeschlagen hat, sehr, allerdings wollte cih diesen für 20€ bei Hardwareversand zusammenbauen lassen. Ich habe gesehen,dass der Scyte Mugen 2 wie auch der Alphaföhn zu schwer sind,als dass die verbaut werden könnten.
Gebe es eine Alternative, welche sich im selben Preisbereich bewegen würde?


----------



## Grushdak (7. Januar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Warte noch auf die anderen - gibt sicherlich wieder was auszusetzten._


Naja auszusetzen nicht ... aber ein ganz fettes Schmunzeln.
Man möge fast meinen, daß Du nur Dein Geld verdienen willst.

Denn für was braucht man all dies bei folgenden Anforderungen


Mikroflame schrieb:


> *Wirkliche Ansprüche haben sie nicht, eventuell einfach etwas im Internet rumstöbern.*


Das nenne ich Kundenberatung gleich 0.
Das ist Ausschöpfung des maximalen Geldes des Kunden!

*edit:* 
Blödsinn sind die Vorschläge.

bye


----------



## painschkes (7. Januar 2011)

_Was für Geld verdienen...?!

/Edit : Was für ein Blödsinn..

Gut das ich dadurch kein Geld verdiene..

Boah..was ein Blödsinn..könnt ich mich schonwieder aufregen das so'n Vogel hier reingeschneit kommt und irgendeinen Blödsinn ablässt..
_


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Januar 2011)

Habe eigendlich kein Problem damit,wenn das Geld maximal ausgekostet wird, da es erstens eine Fleißarbeit wäre , meine Eltern zu überreden dass man unter 500€ nicht lackierten Müll bekommt und zweitens ist mein Notebook gerade sowieso im Eimer , da würde sich ein etwas leistungsstärker PC anbieten


----------



## Kyragan (7. Januar 2011)

Geld sinnvoll ausschöpfen und das Budget füllen sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Ich bin von painschkes Vorschlägen ehrlich gesagt auch wenig angetan. Liegt einfach daran, dass es bei weitem keine dedizierte Grafik braucht und auch keinen Mugen 2. Die TDP der genannten CPUs sind derart gering, dass man sie problemlos mit einem günstigen Top Blower leise kühlen kann. Für die Grafik reicht auch ein Onboard-Chip. Vorzugsweise 880G/890GX oder ab (voraussichtlich) Februar ein Sandy Bridge Dual Core. Wobei letzteres wohl teurer werden würde und man die CPU-Leistung wohl nicht benötigen wird.

Insofern: X2 Lowvoltage CPU, 880G/890GX Board, kleines Netzteil, schickes Case, CPU-Kühler undn DVD-Brenner dazu, fertig ist das Ding.


----------



## painschkes (7. Januar 2011)

_Was ich unter die Zusammenstellungen aber auch geschrieben habe - ich hab gesagt das ich mich mal ausgetobt habe und das man beide für diese Anforderungen nicht braucht.

Ich lass mir aber nicht vorwerfen das ich damit irgendwie Geld verdiene deshalb das Budget ausschöpfe..das ist vollkommener Blödsinn..aber andere Kommentare bin ich von Grushdak auch nicht gewohnt._


----------



## Grushdak (7. Januar 2011)

Und ich lass mich von Dir ganz bestimmt nicht als Vogel beleidigen.
 "Technickhaus"

Ja tut mir leid, daß ich was dazu geschrieben habe.
Es war wirklich Blödsinn, genau Dir eine Meinung zu posten.

ENDE


----------



## Nebola (7. Januar 2011)

Das ergibt mal so gar keinen Sinn was du schreibst. 

Und um noch mal zu flamen. Man schreibt Technik mit k nicht ck. Thx bro


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Januar 2011)

So, und nun kommt ihr mal alle wieder runter. Ist ja nicht auszuhalten, wie sich wegen jedem kleinen Thema angegangen wird.


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Januar 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Für Office und Multimedia brauchst du keine extra Grafikkarte da reicht bei der typischen 19" Auflösung 1440x900 auch ein Onboardchip.
> 
> AMD Athlon X2 *250e*
> Cooler Master Gemin II S
> ...



An dieser Stelle zitier ich einfach nochmal meinen Vorschlag, da ich ihn am sinnvollsten finde.
Reicht übrigens auch um ruckelfrei HD-Videos abzuspielen.
Der Lüfter wird übrigens meines Wissens auch von Hardwareversand montiert.

@Grushdak, wenn du Kritik üben willst, dann bitte konstruktiv und nicht in dieser Form.


----------



## seelensaug (8. Januar 2011)

bist du nur an neuen PC interessiert oder könntens auch ältere sein? 
gerade da es bei nicht auf die Grafik draufankommt machen wird ja wohl kaum immer der der neuste gebraucht?

z.b.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2011)

Warum sollte man Geld für veraltete Technik ausgeben? Besonders wenn das Angebotene zum Zeitpunkt des Erscheinens eher dürftig bis mies war...


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Januar 2011)

http://www1.atelco.d...=36561&agid=610
349€ für nen mittelmiesen Officerechner
http://www1.atelco.d...=38196&agid=603
129€ für nen für den Preis sehr guten Monitor

Damit bist du bei  478 Euro für beides und auf den Rechner gibts noch 5 Jahre Garantie. 

Das schöne daran ist dann auch, dass es in vielen großen Städten ne Filiale von dem Laden gibt und wenn was an dem Rechner kaputt ist, kannst du den Leuten den Rechner halt auch vor die Füße stellen und sagen: Da macht heile.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2011)

bah... nforce 630...


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Januar 2011)

> Wirkliche Ansprüche haben sie nicht, eventuell einfach etwas im Internet rumstöbern



^^
Da sucht jemand für seine ELTERN einen PC der funktionieren soll und wenig kostet.
Für Eltern ist es einfach nur wichtig, das dieses Gerät läuft und wenn da ein Pentium 3 drin wäre.
Ich geh auch mal davon aus, dass Leute dieser Art ihren PC genau niemals aufrüsten und von daher ist es auch so richtig egal, was für Technik da drin ist.

5 Jahre Garantie wären für mich als normalsterblicher keine Ahnung von PC haber ein guter Grund für diesen Rechner.
Und vor allem auch die Chance, dass ich nicht erst meinen Sohn rufen muss, der dann diesen PC zu irgendeinem PC Händler einschickt, der sich nur im Internet befindet .


----------



## Kyragan (9. Januar 2011)

Nur weil man keine großen Ansprüche hat muss man ja nicht Geld für Schrott ausgeben. Für den gleichen Preis gibts wesentlich bessere Alternativen.


----------



## Mikroflame (9. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte dann noch eine kleine Frage. 
Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum bei 50€ mehr ( Wenn man die Zusammenstellung von Painschkes und Blut und Donner vergleicht) die Grenze von "Geld sinnvoll ausschöpfen" überschritten ist. Oder geht es um etwas anderes?


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. Januar 2011)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Ich hätte dann noch eine kleine Frage.
> Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum bei 50&#8364; mehr ( Wenn man die Zusammenstellung von Painschkes und Blut und Donner vergleicht) die Grenze von "Geld sinnvoll ausschöpfen" überschritten ist. Oder geht es um etwas anderes?



Weil der von mir konfigurierte Pc genauso für die Aufgaben ausreicht, allerdings nur etwa 1/2 an Strom verbraucht. Außerdem befindet er sich in einem schicken kleinen Aluminiumgehäuse. Außerdem hast du eine teilweise Höherwertigkeit der Komponenten. Wenn du auf diese Vorteile verzichten willst, kannst du natürlich nochmal etwas sparen.


----------



## Mikroflame (12. Januar 2011)

Muss sagen die Zusammenstellung von Blut und Donner gefällt momentan sowohl mir als auch meinen Eltern besser.

Jedoch würde ich es gerne alles bei einem Händler ( Am besten Hardwareversand) bestellen wollen, wo nicht alle aufgelisteten Teile zu finden sind.
Auch würde ich mich freuen,würde man noch eine Grafikkarte mit hinzufügen können (Muss nicht all zu leistungsstark sein, jedoch sollte etwas hobbymäßige Videobearbeitung und ein ein oder anderes Spiel flüssig laufen ( Natürlich muss es nicht auf höchstens Einstellungen laufen.)

Beim Gehäuse wäre es nicht nötig,  dieses einzubauen. Finde eins für um die 50&#8364; wär auch in Ordnung 


Würde mich freuen,wenn jemand mir eine etwas angepasste Zusammenstellung geben könnte ,

danke schonmal im vorraus 



Edit:

Die Sachen die nicht bei Hardwareversand aufzufinden sind, wären das Netzteil,der Lüfter und der Ram.
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Cooler Master Gemin II S
G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7
Cougar A300[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Monitor würde ich sowieso einen anderen nehmen ( Wir sind ehrlich gesagt von dem vorgeschlagenen wenig angetan ;/ ), Gehäuse dachte ich, den hier oder diesen zu kaufen.
Grafikkarte dachte ich, die vorgeschlagende Radeon 5570 noch ins Boot zu holen. (Ist das Netzteil eigendlich noch stark genug,sollte man diese GPU verwenden?)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wäre es soweit ihn Ordnung? Was wäre ein guter Ersatz für die oberen 3 Hardwareteile? Oder kennt ihr noch einen anderen seriösen, möglichsts billigen Händler, welche alle Teile anbietet? Bei Alternate zumindestens gab es den Gemin nicht.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]//Edit 2[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hab das im moment so ,was meint ihr dazu?[/font]


----------



## Parta (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo,


ich selbst plante heute, einen PC zu bestellen, jedoch würde ich eine bessere Leistung bevorzugen, da ich selbst auch etwas aufwändigere Sachen, als im Internet zu surfen, plane.

Da ich den PC nicht selbst zusammenbauen kann, würde ich keinen Scyte Mugen oder Alphaföhn einbauen können, wäre den folgende Zusammenstellung in Ordnung http://www.imagebanana.com/view/l5xqunn6/final.jpg ?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Gewürzgurke (16. Januar 2011)

Huhu! Ich würde dir http://www.computerwerk.de/shop/ empfehlen....dort kannst du deinen Pc nach belieben konfigurieren. Hab meinen auch von dort und bin super zufrieden Mfg Gewürzgurke


----------



## Kyragan (16. Januar 2011)

Naja... schlechte Boards, teils sehr happige Aufpreise und wer auf der Startseite nen "Gaming-PC" mit HD4350 und 2GB DDR2-800 RAM anpreist, betriebt meiner Meinung nach arglistige Täuschung.
Davon abgesehen sind, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, die Cases alle Schrott, die Netzteile und der RAM unbekannt. Das gleiche gilt für die Festplatten.
Grafikkarten in Gaming-PCs maximal HD5770. Der Laden ist nicht besser als one.de und wie sie alle heißen.


----------



## Konov (16. Januar 2011)

Parta schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich selbst plante heute, einen PC zu bestellen, jedoch würde ich eine bessere Leistung bevorzugen, da ich selbst auch etwas aufwändigere Sachen, als im Internet zu surfen, plane.
> ...



Sieht soweit gut aus, folgendes müsstest du ändern:


es sind 2 Gehäuse angegeben, Asgard ATX und Asgard Midi Tower... nimm einen raus^^
board, Ram und festplatte sind prima
Grafikkarte ist arg schwach auf der Brust mit nur 512MB, würde zu einer günstigen 5770 oder gleich eine GTX460 greifen, je nach Geldbeutel und was du zocken möchtest... ich seh grad, hast nur nen 19 zoll Monitor genommen, dafür wäre eine GTX460 warscheinlich sogar überdimensioniert, weil deine Auflösung auf 1280xx begrenzt ist.
der X2 Prozessor ist ausreichend, aber wenn du ab und zu Spiele zockst, wirst du warscheinlich bald an seine Grenzen kommen. Nach Möglichkeit auf einen günstigen X4 955 z.B. umsteigen, sonst aber ok!


----------



## Parta (16. Januar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Sieht soweit gut aus, folgendes müsstest du ändern:
> 
> 
> es sind 2 Gehäuse angegeben, Asgard ATX und Asgard Midi Tower... nimm einen raus^^
> ...




Danke dir schonmal 

Mit dem Gehäuse ist es mir auch schon letztens aufgefallen, aber irgendwie hab ich vergessen,es von meinem Screenshot rauszunehmen, im Warenkorb ist es nichtmehr drin, genauso wie ich stattdessen noch ein Laufwerk reinbauen werde 

Ich selber habe keine großen Spielansprüche sondern ich will einfach nur Office Arbeit erledigen und ab und zu mal ein Spielchen spielen. Ich habe selber ein Notebook mit einer Ati HD 4670m bei 1440x900 Auflösung und das Reicht mir vollkommen aus.. Ein 19" Monitor reicht erstmal aus


----------



## Konov (16. Januar 2011)

Parta schrieb:


> Danke dir schonmal
> 
> Mit dem Gehäuse ist es mir auch schon letztens aufgefallen, aber irgendwie hab ich vergessen,es von meinem Screenshot rauszunehmen, im Warenkorb ist es nichtmehr drin, genauso wie ich stattdessen noch ein Laufwerk reinbauen werde
> 
> Ich selber habe keine großen Spielansprüche sondern ich will einfach nur Office Arbeit erledigen und ab und zu mal ein Spielchen spielen. Ich habe selber ein Notebook mit einer Ati HD 4670m bei 1440x900 Auflösung und das Reicht mir vollkommen aus.. Ein 19" Monitor reicht erstmal aus



Dann wird dir die Grafikkarte wohl reichen, wobei eine 5770 auch schon extrem günstig zu haben ist und damit kannst du auch mal etwas anspruchsvolleres auf Mittleren details spielen - wenn dich die Lust dazu überkommen sollte. 

Rest kannste dann so lassen. ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Januar 2011)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Muss sagen die Zusammenstellung von Blut und Donner gefällt momentan sowohl mir als auch meinen Eltern besser.
> 
> Jedoch würde ich es gerne alles bei einem Händler ( Am besten Hardwareversand) bestellen wollen, wo nicht alle aufgelisteten Teile zu finden sind.
> Auch würde ich mich freuen,würde man noch eine Grafikkarte mit hinzufügen können (Muss nicht all zu leistungsstark sein, jedoch sollte etwas hobbymäßige Videobearbeitung und ein ein oder anderes Spiel flüssig laufen ( Natürlich muss es nicht auf höchstens Einstellungen laufen.)
> ...


Gehäuse und Mainboard passen nicht zusammen. Für was brauchst du denn die Grafikkarte? Die Onboard würde für FullHD Videowiedergabe ausreichen, zum Surfen kannste auch inen 10Euro Billigramsch nehmen. Ram gibts bei hardwareversand unter anderem Namen, deiner ist aber auch vollkommen ok. Beim Gehäuse musst du eines im Formfaktor mATX nehmen. zB von LianLi oder Silverstone, was dir halt gefällt. Ansonsten müsste man halt ein anderes Mainboard verbauen...


----------



## Kyragan (16. Januar 2011)

Das Case passt wunderbar. ATX-Cases fassen in der Regel auch mATX-Boards. Beim Asgard weiß ich 100 %-ig, dass es mATX-Mainboards aufnehmen kann, da ich selbst schon eines in diesem verbaut hatte.


----------



## Parta (16. Januar 2011)

Parta schrieb:


> Danke dir schonmal
> 
> Mit dem Gehäuse ist es mir auch schon letztens aufgefallen, aber irgendwie hab ich vergessen,es von meinem Screenshot rauszunehmen, im Warenkorb ist es nichtmehr drin, genauso wie ich stattdessen noch ein Laufwerk reinbauen werde
> 
> Ich selber habe keine großen Spielansprüche sondern ich will einfach nur Office Arbeit erledigen und ab und zu mal ein Spielchen spielen. Ich habe selber ein Notebook mit einer Ati HD 4670m bei 1440x900 Auflösung und das Reicht mir vollkommen aus.. Ein 19" Monitor reicht erstmal aus




Also ist meins vollkommen in Ordnung? Also kann ich es ohne probleme heute bestellen?

Edit: Ist es egal,welches der beiden Gehäuse ich lösche?


----------



## Kyragan (16. Januar 2011)

Vollkommen egal. Ich würde das Asgard II löschen, also das normale Asgard behalten. Einfach weil ichs schicker find. In Sachen Ausstattung und Aufbau sind die Cases identisch.


----------



## pwnge (16. Januar 2011)

beim case würd ich einfach die anforderungen HIER eingeben, das case welches euch am besten gefällt raussuchen und dann wo anders kaufen(die sind nicht die billigsten).

ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es hier mit externen links aussieht aber diese SEITE hat ne ganz gute auswahl von silent bis stromsparend.

grüße




Edit: Wenn du den billigsten gesamthändler für dein system rausuchen willst, empfehle ich dir geizhals, da kannst du eine wunschliste anlegen, dann alles reinpacken und den billigsten verkäufer ermitteln lassen


----------

